# My 55 gallon planted community tank



## morfeeis (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks damn good.....


----------



## King_Velez (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you Morfeeis!


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*tank*

Really nice tank and scape man. Good job.


----------



## King_Velez (Apr 21, 2014)

rick dale said:


> Really nice tank and scape man. Good job.


Thank you!


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks real nice and as plants grow it should even get better. Is this your first plant tank?


----------



## King_Velez (Apr 21, 2014)

Clear Water said:


> Looks real nice and as plants grow it should even get better. Is this your first plant tank?


Thank my friend! This is one of my low tech 4 planted tank. This is my favorite. I need some advice of you guys because I have some problems with algae in this tank, maybe is cause by the solar light and other factors. Thank you again guys I will follow your answers.. have a nice weekend!


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

King_Velez said:


> Thank my friend! This is one of my low tech 4 planted tank. This is my favorite. I need some advice of you guys because I have some problems with algae in this tank, maybe is cause by the solar light and other factors. Thank you again guys I will follow your answers.. have a nice weekend!


Sorry for not getting back sooner. I to have 5 plant tanks started with one and year later I have 5.

About algae.

1. Are you using excel? What dose rate and how offend?
2. How long are you lights on? I'm at about 7 1/2 hours.
3. Fish load plays in to a lot of algae. Would you say your loaded?

For me adding some floating plants makes it lot easier to control algae. It all about light and fertilizer.


----------



## King_Velez (Apr 21, 2014)

Clear Water said:


> Sorry for not getting back sooner. I to have 5 plant tanks started with one and year later I have 5.
> 
> About algae.
> 
> ...


Thanks friend. Here I upload a video where I show the type of algae that has my tank. Excuse me but did not understand what you mean with excel and the load of fish. Excuse me, I'm not good with the English language. The lights are switched on from 9 to 10 hours, so it is much, no? regards

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNJNcVtgBu0


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Wow that tanks looks good. 

The white stuff on your driftwood is fungus. I would guess that it's a new and this is something that happens when 1st put in water. It should go away as time goes. Shouldn't hurt anything. About your algae I would cut your hours back on your lighting to 7 to 8 hours. We are pushing are lights for plant growth and a lot of the time it's to much.

Excel is a way to boost CO2 it also kills algae. I use it every other day. My dose is much lower than they recommend.

I also see your from Puerto Rico been there quite few time and really like Old San Juan. I have stayed there couple times and have been to some of the beachs there. You live in a very beautiful place.


----------



## King_Velez (Apr 21, 2014)

Clear Water said:


> Wow that tanks looks good.
> 
> The white stuff on your driftwood is fungus. I would guess that it's a new and this is something that happens when 1st put in water. It should go away as time goes. Shouldn't hurt anything. About your algae I would cut your hours back on your lighting to 7 to 8 hours. We are pushing are lights for plant growth and a lot of the time it's to much.
> 
> ...


Thank you pal! Ok.. I use api co2 booster. Which brand you use? The driftwood is from a orange tree was dried. I leave then submerged for a short time in a container. Because I do not expect much time there got the consequences :icon_frow
And thank you! For you comment of my Puerto Rico. It is beautiful but there are people who do not value and nor take care of my country but I cant do anything, only just trying to make a difference. Take care my friend and thanks again!


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome King Velez! API CO2 Booster is the same as Excel....you will be fine with that. The white stuff on the wood is normal and will go away. This happens with almost all wood. Only way to stop it is to remove the wood, clean it and let it sit in water somewhere else for awhile. But I would leave it, it will correct itself. For other algae, reduce lights to about 7 hours a day. Give it time....have to be patient.


----------



## DHElder (Apr 18, 2015)

Very nice job on the tank. Enjoy it!


----------



## King_Velez (Apr 21, 2014)

shloken38 said:


> Welcome King Velez! API CO2 Booster is the same as Excel....you will be fine with that. The white stuff on the wood is normal and will go away. This happens with almost all wood. Only way to stop it is to remove the wood, clean it and let it sit in water somewhere else for awhile. But I would leave it, it will correct itself. For other algae, reduce lights to about 7 hours a day. Give it time....have to be patient.


Thanks shloken! So I will continue using the API CO2. The white fungus has not returned to proliferate after I remove it! Green algae continues to proliferate but slowly and hair algae in the leaves has not jumped to new plants that I planted, meaning that everything is getting better, but I will continue with manual cleaning and I will prune infected leaves to see if when the new leaves grow the algae cannot grow also in them . Greetings!

Bump:


DHElder said:


> Very nice job on the tank. Enjoy it!


Thank you!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice. I miss having a tank to show off on Youtube.


----------



## King_Velez (Apr 21, 2014)

Patriot said:


> Nice. I miss having a tank to show off on Youtube.


Thanks. I hope you can get your tank soon!


----------

